# Лечение папаином



## Liliya_Med (25 Авг 2008)

Всем добрый день!
У меня вопрос к доктору Ступину.
Уважаемый доктор, я приступила ко второму этапу лечения папаином через электрофорез (было назначено 30+30+30), с первых же процедур очень сильное раздражение на спине, все покрыто прищами и сильнейший зуд, что можно применять для того, чтобы хотя бы немного убрать зуд и неприятные ощущения.
Заранее огромное спасибо за ответ.aiwan


----------



## Ell (25 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Лечение папаином*

по поводу карипазима очень много информации на сайте


----------



## Liliya_Med (25 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Лечение папаином*

Спасибо за ответ, изучаю сайт уже полгода, всё просмотрела вдоль и поперек, но данной информации не нашла, по-этому и обратилась к доктору Ступину, знаю он рекомендует своим пациентам лечение Карипазимом (папаином), а значит наверняка знает и о такой проблеме как аллергия после применения этого препарата.


----------



## Ell (25 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Лечение папаином*

значит не вдоль и не поперек.
Изучите 
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum15/thread1701.html
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread1192-12.html#post11482


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Лечение папаином*



Liliya_Med написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ, изучаю сайт уже полгода, всё просмотрела вдоль и поперек, но данной информации не нашла, по-этому и обратилась к доктору Ступину, знаю он рекомендует своим пациентам лечение Карипазимом (папаином), а значит наверняка знает и о такой проблеме как аллергия после применения этого препарата.



Рекомендации на лечение Карипазимом не даю. Излагаю варианты и методы, предупреждаю, что доказательство эффективности невысоко, но если пациент от операции отказывается  и все перепробовано, то не откажу.
В вашем случае ничего сделать нельзя, надо прекратить.

Единственный вариант, если это была реакция на электричество, а не Карипазим, тогда можно перейти на ультрафонофорез с Карипаимом. Если примите такое решение, то в лечебном учреждении с реанимацией, предупредив врача о реакции, при наличии специалиста способного оказать помощь при аллергическом шоке.


----------



## Liliya_Med (26 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Лечение папаином*

Огромное спасибо за ответ и за ссылки


----------

